# pass driver in FreeBSD 9.2 and 10.1



## ChaitraPB (Jan 16, 2019)

Hi,
I have FreeBSD 9.2 OS(installed on RAID10 volume behind controller) on which I see 255 drives listed for command output of `sysctl kern.disks` and `camcontrol devlist`, where as same configuration with FreeBSD 10.1 OS gives output as 1 device listed (da0) for both the commands also would like to know why/how pass driver in 9.2 OS able to pass the inquiry command for non-existing drives and whereas pass driver in 10.1 OS is intelligent enough to fail the inquiry command for non-existing drives.

Also it will be of great help if you can point out any patch/changes specific to CAM/pass driver have gone in 10.1 OS which is related to below stated behavior. 
Thanks in advance !

Example output from FreeBSD 9.2 OS:

```
#sysctl kern.disks
kern.disks: da0 da1 da2 ........................................da254

#camcontrol inquiry da0
pass0: <Cisco UCSC-MRAID12G 4.27> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-5 device 
pass0: Serial Number 0098e4f97b30293921e087dc581dbf06
pass0: 150.000MB/s transfers, Command Queueing Enabled

#camcontrol inquiry da1
pass1: <  > Fixed Direct Access SCSI-0 device 
pass1: Serial Number 
pass1: 150.000MB/s transfers, Command Queueing Enabled

#camcontrol inquiry da254
pass254: <  > Fixed Direct Access SCSI-0 device 
pass254: Serial Number 
pass254: 150.000MB/s transfers, Command Queueing Enabled
```

Example output from FreeBSD 10.1 OS:

```
#sysctl kern.disks
kern.disks: da0

#camcontrol devlist
<Cisco UCSC-MRAID12G 4.27>         at scbus0 target 0 lun 0 (sg0,pass0,da0)

#camcontrol inquiry da0
pass0: <Cisco UCSC-MRAID12G 4.27> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-5 device 
pass0: Serial Number 00e9802813ddd6a4235078de581dbf06
pass0: 150.000MB/s transfers, Command Queueing Enabled

#camcontrol inquiry da1
camcontrol: cam_lookup_pass: CAMGETPASSTHRU ioctl failed
cam_lookup_pass: No such file or directory
cam_lookup_pass: either the pass driver isn't in your kernel
cam_lookup_pass: or da1 doesn't exist

#camcontrol inquiry da254
camcontrol: cam_lookup_pass: CAMGETPASSTHRU ioctl failed
cam_lookup_pass: No such file or directory
cam_lookup_pass: either the pass driver isn't in your kernel
cam_lookup_pass: or da254 doesn't exist
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 16, 2019)

Both 9.2 and 10.1 are End-of-Life and not supported any more.

FreeBSD 9.2 - EoL - December 31, 2014
FreeBSD 10.1 - EoL - December 31, 2016

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html


----------

